# iPod Touch Users



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

My tax return will be arriving soon, and I have earmarked some funds for an iPod Touch. I am going to sign up for audible.com and get the $100 off deal. So, I will be downloading audiobooks, of course the Kindle app, some games. I was initially going to buy the 8G, but today someone send me 24 pages of apps I can use professionally. Wow! Now I am thinking I should reach for the 32G. I probably won't download much music (although if I have the capability I am sure I will end up putting some music on it). Will it be overkill to get the 32G. The price difference is substantial, but I want to be able to get full use of it.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't know if the 16GB is still available, but that's what I have. My husband has the 8G, and he has plenty of room for what he does. Here's the rundown....

My 16 GB has:

640 songs
10 videos
106 photos
17 applications

It shows that I have 4.7 GB available

My husband's 8 GB has:

385 songs
1 video
64 photos
18 applications

It shows 435 megabytes remaining.

I hope that helps a little!


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

I have the 32G mainly because I got a good deal on it. I use it for lots of things including audiobooks - not my fav because it takes a while to boot up and I only listen in the car so I generally use my nano for the audio. I have movies, shopping lists, puzzles, kindle app, and a ton of room to put more stuff on it. I like that I don't have to think about space if I decide I want to add an app. If the price is right, I would go for the most storage that you can afford. No one ever said they had too much storage room!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a 16GB and I've removed apps because I am running out of space.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Where did you get a good deal on the touch?

Also, are your audio books faster to come up on the nano than the itouch?
Paula


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

The apps generally take up very little space, I have less than 1 gig total in apps on my iphone. It's all the music and video that takes up space. I would not get an 8 gig one. In fact I'm surprised you can still get that size.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

mrskb said:


> I don't know if the 16GB is still available, but that's what I have. My husband has the 8G, and he has plenty of room for what he does. Here's the rundown....
> 
> My 16 GB has:
> 
> ...


I have several books and podcasts on my 16 GB. I don't know why those didn't show up when I was looking at the space. I have Sync in my Milan, so I listen to my iTouch through the USB port. No problems whatsoever.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I have the 32 gigabyte iPod Touch. It has 3,000 songs, 81 applications, and probably 20-25 podcasts on it at any given time, and still has 40% free space. The apps take up less than 1.5 gigabytes. 

Apple's store lists the available models as 8, 32, and 64 gigabytes.


Mike


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

In your case, I think I would go for the 32GB.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Ditto to Mike's post above.  I have about 3500 songs, 10 audiobooks, 20 kindle books, about 20 apps and I'm about 50% full.  I do put videos on, but then I have to manage the space.  Right now, I can not fit an entire season of a show.

I like not having to worry about or to manage disk space.  I would have gone for the 64 gig but it wasn't available at the time I bought mine.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I would consider if you'll be putting videos on. They, by far, take up the most space in my experience. If you won't have videos on it, 8gb might well be fine for you. I have 8gb and do just fine. I don't have any videos, though, because I don't have room for them (I just don't really watch them, so it's not a big deal for me). The only videos I have are video podcasts for my yoga, some music, and lots and lots and lots of apps. I have 10 pages of apps on my iPhone, and 292 photos; I'd guess about 250 songs.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I really appreciate all this information. I am now considering the 32G. I may need to put some videos on for some professional consultations, and I want to make sure I never have to worry about space.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

I got mine on ebay and there weren't many bidders - so good price! My nano boots up right away to listen to books in the car - the touch takes longer - not bad but I am impatient to get on the road. I don't put audiobooks on the touch - I save it for other things. The nano lives in the car with a charger and only comes out when it is time to add books. I put one movie on the touch at a time (space hog) just to have in case I get stuck somewhere and am bored with everything else - kindle, audiobooks, music, people watching, etc.) 

For the use that you want - business - I would go with the largest I could afford - even look at the 64G if you have the cash. Just my opinion.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> My tax return will be arriving soon, and I have earmarked some funds for an iPod Touch. I am going to sign up for audible.com and get the $100 off deal. So, I will be downloading audiobooks, of course the Kindle app, some games. I was initially going to buy the 8G, but today someone send me 24 pages of apps I can use professionally. Wow! Now I am thinking I should reach for the 32G. I probably won't download much music (although if I have the capability I am sure I will end up putting some music on it). Will it be overkill to get the 32G. The price difference is substantial, but I want to be able to get full use of it.


32 Gb has other features that arent on the 16. I just cant recall what they are now.

As far as size, video is the biggest harddrive eater. If you arent going to have movies/tv/or hours of video then the 16 will probably work just fine.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't think they make the 16G anymore.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

I dont' think they make a 16 g any longer either. I just bought my 14 y.o. dd an 8 g yesterday. She is in love with it!!!!  Anyways, it was either 8g, 32g, or 64g. HTH


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

FYI - there is really never a need to turn your iPod Touch all the way off unless you have just sync'd it and updated or installed new applications. Just hit the sleep button on the top when you're done using it, then hit it again (or the home button) to turn it back on. No "boot up" required.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

One thing to consider: the current 8 gig iPod Touch is apparently the 2nd generation iPod Touch hardware, and the 32 and 64 gig units are the 3rd generation hardware.

The 2nd generation iPod Touch (the current 8 gig unit) won’t get the multi-tasking feature of the OS upgrade later this year, while the 3rd generation ones will get multi-tasking.

I have a 2nd gen iPod Touch.  

Mike


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have ordered the 82GB iPod. I won't ship until next week.


----------

